# FF: A few angelfish fry FS:Angelfish (Prices updated 6-12-12)



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

*Price update: Take both nearly full grown angels for $12.*

As I'm sure many of you have read in my other thread, I'm getting out of the hobby, and so am faced with selling off all my livestock and tanks. As such, my angelfish need to find new homes. I live in the Dunbar area of Vancouver, and I'm typically available between 6:30 and 9pm weeknights except for Fridays. I'm pretty flexible on weekends so long as a time is set up in advance. You'll want to bring your own bucket for transporting the fish, and I'm unfortunately unable to do delivery.

* Bendy finned angel fry: Free *

For reasons I'm not entirely sure of, some of my angelfish fry have bent fins. I'm giving away any fish that has two bent fins. Pictures of what the fry would look like if they had straight fins can be seen below.

I raised these fish myself, and I want these fish to go to good homes. *They are not to be used as feeders.*

There are a few very important things to consider with angelfish:

-They can be huge jerks when they mature
-Full grown angels need 10 gallons per fish
-They'll nip the fins of bettas and guppies
-If it fits in their mouth, it's food. Right now they're small enough that this isn't a problem, but when they're full grown they'll eat neon tetras

*Normal tail black zebra lace/blue cross: $8* (was $12)










I can't make any promises about the gender, but I have a feeling it's a male.

*Veil tail black zebra/blue cross: $8* (Was $12)









My personal favorite. Has grown since the photo was taken, and is nearly full grown. Gender unknown.

$15 takes both of the adults.

*Assorted fry: $1.00 apiece*
I have fry...I don't even know how many, because it seems like every time I sell 10 another 30 come out of the woodwork. Average body size is in the quarter range, maybe a tad bit smaller. I have black zebra/blue crosses that will grow up to look like the fish above, a few marbles and kois, and some mysterious mongrels which may or may not end up taking on a hint of blue. Ones with a bendy fin or runts are $0.75.

Black zebra/blue crosses:








As adults, these will look like the adult fish shown above.

Mongrels:
















There's quiet a difference in how they look, depending on if they feel like showing their black bars. They look closer to the bottom picture about 75% of the time.

Kois/Marbles:








Some have taken on a yellow coloring too, but they were too fast for me to get a decent photo.

Shrimp: $10 for all of them *SOLD*

I'm trying to get rid of all of my shrimp in one fell swoop, as the light on my tank gave out today, so I can't take pictures or get an exact count, and I'm going to have to dismantle the tank to catch all the shrimp anyways. My shrimp grab bag includes :

*at least three nice looking red cherry shrimp (including one berried one)

*three blue pearl shrimp that are legitimately blue instead of off-white

*at least ten more lesser quality red cherry and blue pearl shrimp.

If you're looking to start a tank of easy to care for shrimp, blue pearls and red cherries are the way to go. I keep them in a lightly five gallon tank with a heater and some lace rock, change 20% of the water on a vaguely weekly-ish basis, and they're good to go. No buffers or fancy chemicals required!


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Prices lowered, and I'm willing to consider bulk discounts.


----------



## jannak (May 15, 2012)

Where are you located? I'd consider taking 4 or 5 fry.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Added shrimp for sale.


----------



## T.aquatic (May 11, 2012)

16 shrimps for 10$? ill take it!


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Interested in the shrimps, can pick up tomorrow.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

where did you get the blue pearl shrimp?


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Shrimp are sold, but plenty of angels left.

Coppercloud, I think the blue pearls were originally from Canadian Aquatics. We bought them nearly three years ago though, so my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

lol just like your socks k how long do you think it will take for the fry to grow in a 55 gallon and would they kill ALL (if they only eat like 3 out of 5 or 6 thats ok)of my baby /teenager guppys?





PS.nice plants


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

were the parents agresive or docile cuz i herd some angelfish only kill what will fit in there mouth where as others go around killing stuff 2x the size of there mouth


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the fry will hit sexual maturity/80% of their full size in around six months, and hit full size within eight. I still haven't found the magic combination of food that will increase growth rate, so you might find that they grow faster for you.

All the parents of the current fry were very aggressive when they were pairing off and breeding. When they weren't breeding, some could be reasonably docile by angelfish standards, but they all definitely would eat anything that fit into their mouths.

My personal experience mixing angels and guppies is that only full grown female guppies are safe. Guppy fry are delicious to angels of all sizes. Any angel big enough will try to chomp a juvenile guppy, and even if they don't fully succeed the result will still be a maimed guppy. Angel fry will chase a male guppy and nip fins to the point of killing the fish, which is something I learned from sad experience.

PS: Thanks.  The heavy planting is really an unintentional photography trick. My tank actually looks like a tornado ripped through it.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

k so not even if the angel fry are rased with the guppy fry ( iheard that some times cools there temper)


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

PM sent. please check.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Prices lowered on the big angels.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

how long are you going to have the angels and tanks


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

coppercloud said:


> how long are you going to have the angels and tanks


I'll probably have the angels till the end of June, though hopefully less. As for tanks, all of them except the 80 gallon are either sold or on hold.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Post vacation bump, and prices lowered.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump. Definitely still have fry left.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bumpity bump. Price drop on the adults!


----------



## SparkyOscar (Oct 4, 2010)

If you still have some angel fry left close to the end of next week I'd like to grab a few.


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

Last chance!


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I can grab a few fry from you... Whereabouts are you located and what time tomorrow could I pick a few up?


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> I can grab a few fry from you... Whereabouts are you located and what time tomorrow could I pick a few up?


Give me five minutes, and you'll have a pm.


----------

